# Post your CA Cichlids pics!



## wlyons9856 (Sep 16, 2010)

Just wanted to start a thread of CA cichld pics...heres one, I do not have a high quality camera, I will try to get some more!

My juvenile firemouth and dempseys!


----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

My firemouth










My cons (RIP Female) and their first batch of fry


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Too many to list............


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

TheFishGuy said:


> Too many to list............


Haha just post a pic of the 14' tank... done! :wink:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

What about the 30 other tanks in the fish room? Here's a list. Tell me what you'd like to see:

aequidens Pulcher, Altolamprologus Calvus, Amphilophus Citrinellum, Amphilophus Citrinellum Barred, Amphilophus flaveolus, Amphilophus hogaboomorum, Archocentrus Centrarchus, Astatheros Robertsoni, Astronotus ocellatus, Aulonocara baenschi, Australoheros Oblongum, Australoheros sp. Red Ceibal, Belly crawler pike, Cichlasoma Portalagrensis, Cryptoheros Myrnae, Cryptoheros Nanoluteus, Cryptoheros, Nigrofasciatus marble, Cryptoheros Nigrofasciatus grey, Cryptoheros Nigrofasciatus pink, Cryptoheros sp. Honduran Red Point blond, Cryptoheros sp. Honduran Red Point, Cryptoheros Spilurus, Cyphotilapia Frontosa, Ex-cichlasoma Bocourti, Haplarchus Psittacus, Hemichromis Christiatus, Herichthys	Carpintis, Herichthys	tourquoise, Heros Severus, Hypselecara Temporalis, hypsophrys nicaraguensis, Intermedious Intermedious sp., labidochromis caeruleus, nandopsis hatiensis, Parachromis Dovii, Parachromis loiselli, Parachromis Managuensis, Parachromis Motaguensis, Parachromis Salvani, Paraneetroplus Argenteus, Paratheraps Bifasciatus (rio chaca max), Paratheraps Fenestratus, Rocio Octofasciatus, Semincita Pike, Steatocranus casuarius, Thorichthys Meeki, Thorichthys sp. Gold Mixteco, Tilapia buttikoferi, Tilapia Mamfe, Vieja Synspilum

:lol:


----------



## wlyons9856 (Sep 16, 2010)

Since I have them personally, would love to see your Jacks. That doesn't sound too dirty does it? Haha


----------



## Bully Fish (Nov 3, 2010)

My favorite ebjd (even though one was already posted  ). *** had this one for about 4 months and hes close to 3 and 1/2 inches. Cant ever get a good picture of him because he begs for food when I get close to the tank.








And a few juvies I have growing out with him.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

Synspillum

















Female JD









The gang in the 135 (JD, Jag, Synspillum, Polleni in background)









Carpintis


----------



## marinerm10 (Feb 2, 2010)

Here are all of mine


----------



## LordDracula (Aug 4, 2010)

My Red Devil / Midas


----------



## simo1973 (Jul 22, 2007)

some old pics
























and some S/A cichlids sorry







otobucket.com/albums/cc145/simo1973/phone18-3-09021.jpg[/IMG]
http://s214.photobucket.com/albums/cc14 ... -09001.jpg


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

nic male @ 7 "








nic female @ 5"








jd male @ 10"








jd female @ 8"








spilurus male in breeding dress @ 4"








spilurus female in breeding dress @ 3"








male con @ 5"








con female @ 3.5"








male pink con @ 5"








meeki male @ 7"


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Nice looking cichlids folks


----------



## wlyons9856 (Sep 16, 2010)

Your male Jack is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## xXGrEeNxTeRrOrXx (Jan 25, 2006)

Here are some pics of my old Texas. I don't frequent this forum a whole lot anymore, but I learned most of what I needed to know about buying my Tex here and I come back every now and then to share pics of him. Unfortunately he passed last year. I had him for about three years. My favorite fish... 

Titus.









































RIP Buddy.


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

he was a gorgeous tex. so sorry you lost him


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *xXGrEeNxTeRrOrXx*,

Great Texas cichlid and great shots. Sorry he passed. I like his bulky stature.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## xXGrEeNxTeRrOrXx (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks guys. Yeah, he was a beast. Can't believe he's gone.


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

Nice cichlids everyone! Having trouble posting pics on this site, so wish I could share


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

1. Sign up for a free account with a one of these web sites: 
www.freewebspace.net 
www.photobucket.com

2. Upload the pictures from your PC to that online site. Pictures will be stored on their server and then accessible anywhere on the WWW.

3. After the upload is complete, view the photo you wish to post here. Right-click on the picture and then select Properties. Copy the Address (URL).

4. On this forum, Write in your post the following:

Code: 









5. THEN, before you SUBMIT your post, be sure to PREVIEW it first. You should see the image. If not, double check your code.


----------



## yearmax (Aug 11, 2010)

Hope you all enjoy. Just added a few of what I have..... :dancing:

Tried to post the pic's but it was not working so here isthe direct link.

http://s85.photobucket.com/albums/k80/y ... on%20tank/


----------



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

texas cichlid one of my favorite fish lol


----------



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

my larger firemouth my other one is to small to catch lol nice lil fish


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

yearmax said:


> Hope you all enjoy. Just added a few of what I have..... :dancing:
> 
> Tried to post the pic's but it was not working so here isthe direct link.
> 
> http://s85.photobucket.com/albums/k80/y ... on%20tank/


4. On this forum, Write in your post the following:

Code: 









5. THEN, before you SUBMIT your post, be sure to PREVIEW it first. You should see the image. If not, double check your code.


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

Here is my little JD @ two inches hes 2 1/2 now


----------

